# Gros BUG ios5 sur ipad 2 3G



## Didork (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Suite à la mise à jour en iOS 5, j'ai un gros gros problème sur mon Ipad 2 3g ;

Quand j'appuie sur la touche de "baisse" de volume, il reboot instantanément. Par contre quand j'appuie sur le bouton "hausse" du volume, il agît normalement !

Je me suis creuser un peu la tête, j'ai fais quelques recherches sur d'éventuels partenaires de bugs sur internet et malgré les nombreux bugs rencontrés, aucun ne fait état du même que le mien.

Donc, j'ai tenter de le restore, mais rien n'y fait, toujours le même bug... 

Franchement, ça commence un peu à me taper sur les nerfs, et passer à l'apple store.

Pourriez vous me donner vos avis ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide ^^


----------

